# Name one interesting fact about yourself



## baseballdude

Pretty self-explanatory, name one interesting or unique fact about yourself. It could be something cool you did in the past, a talent you have, anything...

I'll start:

In high school, I played a in a baseball game at Petco Park in San Diego.


----------



## Kennnie

Im good at video games


----------



## insanityartist

I can fit my fist in my mouth


----------



## CynicalOptimist

^ LOL. :lol Cool talent! Wasn't sure it was actually possible.

As for me... I can make food disappear pretty fast if I'm hungry enough. :rofl LOL. No, but seriously...ummm...I guess I'm a decent actor. I've done well with it since I was a child.


----------



## anonymous soul

I was the bass player in a band for a while.


----------



## yager75

I was invited to audition for drum set for the Blue Man Group, but I couldn't go. I am kicking myself to this day... Trying to apply again though.


----------



## wootmehver

I know a guy who came within a few feet of The Beatles while they were at an airport in NYC! Another guy I knew was at one of their concerts in New Orleans!

Anybody who has seen The Beatles in person is automatically a minor deity to me.


----------



## Rossy

Pretty sharp witted.


----------



## Lasair

I like to melt crayons


----------



## Matomi

I have Gray eyes. Don't know if thats interesting but i don't know anyone else with that colour.


----------



## diamondheart89

I can rollerblade better than anyone I know.


----------



## ladofmad

I like 30s music and I like old movies.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

I can turn myself invisible while no one's looking.


----------



## Smilesreplacewords

I'm going to be a tattoo artist. And I love cats.


----------



## Famous

I used to be a rally driver.


----------



## 0lly

Totally Terrified said:


> I used to be a rally driver.


Cool.......I'm jealous lol.


----------



## equiiaddict

Horseback riding is my life and I've had more near death experiences involving horses than I can count. I've been riding since I was 5 and I honestly can't imagine my life without it. I'm the type of person who, if you took riding away from me, would become all depressed and probably wouldn't even act the same. :um That might sound a little extreme but it's something I've always enjoyed and been good at, and it helps to define who I am.


----------



## lazy

I'm a short 5'2" dude, and it doesn't bother me !!

prolly cuz i dont care about finding a relationship right now


----------



## regimes

I can write decently. I have three poems published.


----------



## Famous

0lly said:


> Cool.......I'm jealous lol.


Me and the car and navigator/codriver


----------



## 0lly

^I don't recognise the car. Is this pre-4wd rallying?


----------



## Famous

Yes, Olly, its a Celica ST rwd, I put most of it together my self, I bought a lot of parts from Toyotasport, cost me a fortune,
We did some small club events, and then a full round at national level in the scottish championship, finished 55th out of 130 starters, 
(pause)
Testing out on real road some new Bilstein gas adjustables(shock absorbers) I lost it, 7000rpm in top gear, the thing flew, then started bouncing off the bank on one side, and a wall on the other, for about 200 yds,
When it finally came to rest, I looked back up the road and my heart sank, there were broken parts strewn all over the place, the passenger comp was still whole because of the roll cage, but the rest was totalled, 
I hung up my helmet


----------



## Cynical

Ambidextrous


----------



## 0lly

Totally Terrified said:


> Yes, Olly, its a Celica ST rwd, I put most of it together my self, I bought a lot of parts from Toyotasport, cost me a fortune,
> We did some small club events, and then a full round at national level in the scottish championship, finished 55th out of 130 starters,
> (pause)
> Testing out on real road some new Bilstein gas adjustables(shock absorbers) I lost it, 7000rpm in top gear, the thing flew, then started bouncing off the bank on one side, and a wall on the other, for about 200 yds,
> When it finally came to rest, I looked back up the road and my heart sank, there were broken parts strewn all over the place, the passenger comp was still whole because of the roll cage, but the rest was totalled,
> I hung up my helmet


In all my ignorance I thought Celicas were only from the late 80s, and were fwd. I learnt something new! Sounds like it was a lot of fun while it lasted. I'll have to go and do the Paris-Dakar so that I can post a more impressive photo lol.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

I'm functional to varying degrees in 4 languages besides English.


----------



## nkprasad12

I can solve a Rubik's cube in under 20 seconds. Well, could. I'm out of practice now. Probably under 25 is more accurate now.


----------



## BlazingLazer

I have this weird ability to inadvertently get along with people who I usually find annoying.


----------



## olschool

im double jointed in my shoulders-- mst people find it disgusting


----------



## Sourdog

Under my beard is another fist


----------



## mondayeyes

Michio said:


> I can turn myself invisible while no one's looking.


 :lol That's so great.

I can juggle.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Interesting fact, there is nothing interesting about me :lol


----------



## Liana27

I'm good at solving puzzles


----------



## Atticus

jhanniffy said:


> I like to melt crayons


In third grade I spent a lot of time with my desk in the corner of the room, and as a result we had a beautiful, multicolored radiator. STaught 'em to stick me in the corner 

I can add, subtract, multiply and divide numbers very quickly. 21 X 11 is 231. Took like 2 seconds.


----------



## Emmz92

Erm I am the only left handed person in my entire family, thats probably why I am the freak lol


----------



## Williams

I run all the time, even when it's raining or I'm sick.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

I believe in extraterrestrials.


----------



## AnnaM

i can bend the tips of my fingers


----------



## nickcorona

I have the power to Move through time at the speed of time.

Also, I have the power to turn gold into silver.


----------



## smellsliketeenspirit

i can nearly do my weight on the bench,
im a good listener.
i don't judge "or atleast try not to"


----------



## rickey

i have a strange strong empathy for rape victims.......yea, dont ask.


----------



## cities

I have a really good working memory.


----------



## sillywillynilly

I make video games


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

I'm a software pirate.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

And I have the ability to peer into parallel worlds.


----------



## sillywillynilly

HATES the number .. um.. the one that comes after 6.. I cant even say it I hate it so much..

Is this normal? :3


----------



## trendyfool

An interesting fact about me is that aside from that one fact, there is nothing interesting about me.


----------



## softshock11

Katy Perry said she loves me from backstage of a M.I.A concert


----------



## Neptunus

I could teach human anatomy.


----------



## Tess4u

i draw


----------



## sas111

trendyfool said:


> An interesting fact about me is that aside from that one fact, there is nothing interesting about me.


:yay Me too. Ohh hurs one - I'm the dullest person on this thread.


----------



## sillywillynilly

I am the king of procrastination


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

I'm usually extremely serious, but I can also be extremely silly!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Starblinky said:


> HATES the number .. um.. the one that comes after 6.. I cant even say it I hate it so much..
> 
> Is this normal? :3


Of course not! :b

But don't worry, you're among the right people for that.

If I were interesting I wouldn't be here.


----------



## circumlocuter

I think I'm sensitive to micro expressions.

I'm not quite sure, but I seem to be highly acute to reading people and inferring their emotional states, regardless of _what they are saying_.


----------



## sillywillynilly

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Of course not! :b
> 
> But don't worry, you're among the right people for that.
> 
> If I were interesting I wouldn't be here.


lmao, thanks! As I grew up I would avoid the number at all costs..

Now its just kind of an annoyance to me.. I still hate the effing number but yea you know 

..or maybe you dont know.. I duno..


----------



## River In The Mountain

Pretty damn double jointed. Also, can watch six movies in a row. Boom.


----------



## rhanch

I have a six inch tail that comes in handy when I can't get an erection.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I have half a kinder bueno

Kneel before me for _I am your god_!


----------



## olschool

i went to state as a wrestler -- highschool voted me the nicest person


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Starblinky said:


> lmao, thanks! As I grew up I would avoid the number at all costs..
> 
> Now its just kind of an annoyance to me.. I still hate the effing number but yea you know
> 
> ..or maybe you dont know.. I duno..


Personally I don't like it because it's not an even number.

D=


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I have all the Uncanny X-Men comics(so far) and all the X-Men movies on my computer


----------



## sillywillynilly

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Personally I don't like it because it's not an even number.
> 
> D=


WHA? It's not a number? Since when is.. 7 not a number

D: You made me say it


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

^ I said an EVEN number :lol


----------



## sillywillynilly

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ^ I said an EVEN number :lol


aaaaah! Curse me and my inability to read things properly!


----------



## tranquildream

I'm 5 ft tall. Also, I did a homestay in Japan in 2006.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I have my library card number memorized.


----------



## trendyfool

Fantas Eyes said:


> I have my library card number memorized.


me too!!!

also, I have insomnia that would make life awful if i didn't have melatonin. And I have unusually vivid dreams most nights. I know a huge amount of random crap about weather and geography and history. I have really blue eyes. and I was in a hospital last november.


----------



## Eski

I taught myself how to read and write.


----------



## beansly

I am 6 ft. tall (183 cm)


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

I fly R/C Planes


----------



## Elza

I understand my own jokes.


----------



## Jcgrey

I can fly a Cessna 150/172


----------



## Tugwahquah

Im handy with building things and home improvement projects. Ive built dog houses, a chicken coop, sheet rocked 2 new rooms in my basement, and made an entertainment center built into the wall. I also am currently erecting privacy fencing and chain link around the back yard. I learned from watching tv, and books. My most prized possessions are my tools, skill saw, and my handy dandy cordless DeWalt drill..Im so paranoid about someone stealing them, so i keep them locked in my closet in my bedroom.


----------



## flykiwi

ladofmad said:


> I like 30s music and I like old movies.


 me too :]


----------



## Cat Montgomery

My grandmother shook hands with Adolf Hitler.
She moved to America soon afterward.


----------



## sas111

Cat Montgomery said:


> My grandmother shook hands with Adolf Hitler.
> She moved to America soon afterward.


Interesting! :yes


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

Jerry Lee Lewis is my cousin. Not sure exactly how distant, I should figure that out.


----------



## hoddesdon

Cat Montgomery said:


> My grandmother shook hands with Adolf Hitler.
> She moved to America soon afterward.


Did she move to America because she was traumatized by shaking hands with Hitler, or was it purely coincidental?


----------



## hoddesdon

beansly said:


> I am 6 ft. tall (183 cm)


I am 6' 1" tall (185 cm).


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

I used to have an OCD about doing things an even number of times. yey


----------



## teebird53123

*cool*



regimes said:


> I can write decently. I have three poems published.


Awesome! O I love the 90s haha!


----------



## barczyl

Uh...my name is Larry and because of both of my college programs, I could technically be referred to as Larry the Cable Guy.


----------



## BlazingLazer

^ If you ever have problems with motivating yourself, just remember to "Git 'R Done"!


I remember specific dates like nobody's business (or really anything else remotely number-related). However, I kind of have to act forgetful or dumb or naive so as not to appear creepy or come off as a goddamn weirdo when having/expressing this talent.

I used to have the numbers of every baseball card I had memorized and my family would be shocked at how I was able to recall each and every single one as they tested me.

I also had a fascination with license plate numbers when I was a small child. I would sometimes identify people by what their plates displayed. I'm sure I scared off plenty of people, even family, by doing this too (a sign of things to come?).

Okay, so really that's three sub-facts into one general fact about myself. I'm not gonna split hairs here, haha!


----------



## Cat Montgomery

hoddesdon said:


> Did she move to America because she was traumatized by shaking hands with Hitler, or was it purely coincidental?


My guess is that it was a coincidence, but I'm sure that once she grew up and realized WHO HAND SHE REALLY SHOOK, it was traumatizing.


----------



## 0lly

I feel illogical revulsion towards small disc shaped things like small coins, buttons, sequins etc.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

I can sleep with my eyes open.


----------



## hannahjoy

I hate wearing shoes...therefore I dislike the winter because I cannot wear my flip flops as easily


----------



## Samtrix

I was baptized by Reverend Bacon.


----------



## Rainbowmuffin

When I was a baby, I sat up in my mother's arms, pointed to the TV screen (it was the film "Jesus of Nazereth" as it was Easter) and said in a loud voice "Jesus" when the actor who played him was on screen. After that I didn't speak again for ages. Apparently it wasn't just the fact that I was speaking so clearly but the fact that I said it with real emphasis, like I really needed my parents to take notice of the important man on screen, which surprised my parents so much. I'm not intensely religious but hopefully it taught my parents that it's bad manners to talk through a film (they were busy chatting together lol) especially one depicting such an important religious time period.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I can walk/jump while hula hooping, I can also do it for a very long time


----------



## i just want luv

I was burned as a todler and have weak eyes.


----------



## MaxSchreck

I speak fluently norwegian


----------



## Shuraiya

I have a lot of courage to actually do things and put myself to it!


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

I am probably the only guy who watches anime at my college. No... I'm certain of it.


----------



## meganmila

I talk to myself in my head and analyze myself...like I'm at a therapy session. Sometimes it is comforting.


----------



## sas111

meganmila said:


> I talk to myself in my head and analyze myself...like I'm at a therapy session. Sometimes it is comforting.


Me too!  I can be my own therapist & it tis quite comforting.


----------



## meganmila

Vanilllabb said:


> Me too!  I can be my own therapist & it tis quite comforting.


I could be too But I don't know how to give good advise and thoughts tend to go negative....So maybe a real Therapist would help there.


----------



## SoeySato

I look at gore to ground myself because I was tired of people making fun of my rose tinted glasses. :<


----------



## barczyl

Of my whole 25-letter name, only 9 letters of the alphabet aren't used. (I got bored one day.)

I guess I could put this here, even though it's kind of random too.


I tend to wear v-necks a lot, and over the summer my face/forearms got tanned...so did the skin up until where the v-neck starts. So yeah, I have this tanned "V" shape on my chest.


----------



## sweetD

My name means star in English


----------



## wolfsaber

jhanniffy said:


> I like to melt crayons


When I was a child, I used to like to EAT crayons.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

I'm not always positive.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

I try to think positive even if the situation appears to be hopeless! NEVER let depression get you in its grips! Think positive!


----------



## kosherpiggy

i wanna be a pinup girl.


----------



## Mer Maid

I know sign language (ASL: American Sign Language) and have done some translating.

I've always had long hair. The shortest it's been since I was a child is the middle of my back and the longest it's been was the middle of my calves (I had to cut it in 2008 after nearly dying and having surgery: the stress and anesthesia made half my hair fall out). It's past my waist again now.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

kosherpiggy said:


> i wanna be a pinup girl.


Gives Kosherpiggy a pin


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Mer Maid said:


> I know sign language (ASL: American Sign Language) and have done some translating.
> 
> I've always had long hair. The shortest it's been since I was a child is the middle of my back and the longest it's been was the middle of my calves (I had to cut it in 2008 after nearly dying and having surgery: the stress and anesthesia made half my hair fall out). It's past my waist again now.


Gives Mer Maid a hair pin.


----------



## Huk phin

My real last name appears in the book Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain.


----------



## lissa530

I didn't have my first kiss till I was 27.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*I can make people dissappear.........by talking *


----------



## Dying note

Mer Maid said:


> *I know sign language (ASL: American Sign Language) and have done some translating.*
> I've always had long hair. The shortest it's been since I was a child is the middle of my back and the longest it's been was the middle of my calves (I had to cut it in 2008 after nearly dying and having surgery: the stress and anesthesia made half my hair fall out). It's past my waist again now.


That is awesome  I want to take a class to learn ASL, but I'm too broke at the moment unfortunately...
And btw, I wish my hair could grow like that...lol It's never gotten too far past my shoulders.

Ok, well...I love to sing and write my own songs, even though they are horrible, haha...lol


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ

*Ive won almost every art contest vie competed in..and still think im an ok artist..*


----------



## Dying note

NjoyDfriendZ said:


> *Ive won almost every art contest vie competed in..and still think im an ok artist..*


Hey, that's really fantastic...lol. I can relate to the last bit though.

Fact: I've never entered my art into a contest for fear it would be laughed at/harshly critiqued (still don't think I really know what I'm doing)


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

I'm ugly so I keep my mouth shut. Then everyone thinks I'm smart!


----------



## Gorillaz

I've ridden on an elephant. true story


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

I have low self esteem I put myself down a lot.


----------



## Phoenix Rising

My parents couldn't have a kid so they used a sperm donor to have me. I met my biological half brother for the first (and so far only) time my senior year in high school and am meeting my real dad at the end of this month!


----------



## TenYears

Dying note said:


> Hey, that's really fantastic...lol. I can relate to the last bit though.
> 
> Fact: I've never entered my art into a contest for fear it would be laughed at/harshly critiqued (still don't think I really know what I'm doing)


You're paintings are awesome, amazing, Dying Note, I've said so before. You don't give yourself enuf credit for the talent u have. I don't think it would be laughed at / harshly criitiqued. I think you'd do really well. If I could I would buy one of your paintings, now. I really like the one called "Dying Note", & a lot of your other ones.

Try not to be so hard on yourself


----------



## millenniumman75

I was born in the luckiest Chinese year sign - the Rabbit (2011 is also the Year of the Rabbit). I was also born under the zodiac sign known as the most lucky. God had me arrive two weeks early so that could happen!


----------



## Dying note

TenYears said:


> *Try not to be so hard on yourself*


^This is something I must do a better job at...And I think you've convinced me entering a piece is something I should do at least once in my life time. You're very right, Ten Years, and thank you for your support :squeeze


----------



## JenN2791

I'm good at photography, graphic design, web design, and I'm hoping to add filming into the list


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*I can tickle my hubby's feet ,unmercifuly........ *


----------



## Lonely girly

I'm awfully scared of tall trees.


----------



## bluepelican

I've swam with sharks.


----------



## WTFAust

I couldn't talk until I was five. The doctors thought that I could never be able to talk ever. Good thing they were wrong.


----------



## SaikoSakura382

I was born the day before a holiday and I am pretty good with languages.^^


----------



## valentinesbaby214

I am a woman,but i can lower my voice to make it sound deep an seductive.


----------



## SweetPinkDreams

I have a flexible body though I'm not into sports/gymnastics at all.
Like... can get my foot up to my face. lol


----------



## jonny neurotic

I like jam...


----------



## dehiscence

I spent the summer in Guantanamo Bay... for work, mind you - not punishment! ;p

I once wrestled a paraplegic in a high school wrestling meet.

I have an album on iTunes... think that's about it.


----------



## Fromheretoeternity

I've been interested in Art since I was 3 years old.


----------



## Jessy

my favorite animal is a rat


----------



## MrZi

dehiscence said:


> I spent the summer in Guantanamo Bay... for work, mind you - not punishment! ;p
> 
> I once wrestled a paraplegic in a high school wrestling meet.
> 
> I have an album on iTunes... think that's about it.


do tell me what the album is!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

In high school, mtv came and I sang for an audition to be on made  I didn't get it of course but they were impressed by my voice (I trembled the whole time I waited to be called next, I almost left)


----------



## dehiscence

MrZi said:


> do tell me what the album is!


The album is called Shui and the artist is Tears for Agnes. It came out a few years back. For the most part, I'm pretty happy with the tracks, but there were a few that I felt we rushed, in hindsight. That's what happens when you work on something part-time for a few years, I guess!


----------



## Dying note

I love writing poetry and have written nearly 300 pieces of various form.


----------



## DontDoSadness

-I weighed 2 pounds when I was born
-I can touch the inside of my wrists with my fingers
-I'm left handed and taught myself how to write with my right hand (pretty much)


----------



## Lmatic3030

I have never eaten any type of candy outside of jolly ranchers


----------



## ZO0PIDY

My vast creative-mind and the future i forged for myself. Its really the only thing keeping me going nowadays.


----------



## BovidaeSixteen

I was born premature  
and I love domestic rats...but I'm allergic to them! (I break out in hives)
and I'm an independent scholar/homeschooler 
um and I'm vegan.

yep. Interesting facts...are I hope interesting.


----------



## Lasair

I'm a nursing student with SA


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

I know virtually every line in the following movies: The Sound of Music, Star Wars (New Hope, Empire Strikes Back, and Return of the Jedi), Blazing Saddles, Fifth Element, and Airplane! (1 &2)


----------



## Harcayz

I have 2 eye colors, and the colors change (they are normally blue with a yellow ring around my pupil though). Also, I want to become a psychologist to help people ^.^.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I spent 4 years of my life in college but never got a diploma...


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

I haven't had any real friends in nine years.


----------



## humourless

itisgoingtobefine said:


> I haven't had any real friends in nine years.


Depressing fact maybe but interesting??

I used to play tuba in a marching band.


----------



## DontDoSadness

BovidaeSixteen said:


> I was born premature .


Same here


----------



## Neutrino

DontDoSadness said:


> -I can touch the inside of my wrists with my fingers


What exactly do you mean by this?


----------



## DontDoSadness

okcancel said:


> What exactly do you mean by this?


It's kind of hard to explain. Basically I can bend either of my hands down enough for my fingers to touch the inside of my wrist. I don't know how common it is but I don't know anyone who can do it.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

I've hardly exercised this year and eaten anything i wanted and haven't put on any weight. And my new years resolution for this year was to exercise MORE! lol.



DontDoSadness said:


> It's kind of hard to explain. Basically I can bend either of my hands down enough for my fingers to touch the inside of my wrist. I don't know how common it is but I don't know anyone who can do it.


That's impressive!


----------



## Neutrino

DontDoSadness said:


> It's kind of hard to explain. Basically I can bend either of my hands down enough for my fingers to touch the inside of my wrist. I don't know how common it is but I don't know anyone who can do it.


Ahh, I understand. That's tough


----------



## bettybetty

beansly said:


> I am 6 ft. tall (183 cm)


Im 5'10" and really wish I made it to 6. So close damn haha


----------



## bettybetty

Im afraid of going on an airplane and Ive never even flown anywhere.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

bettybetty said:


> Im 5'10" and really wish I made it to 6. So close damn haha


I love tall women


----------



## aw1993

I sometimes look up morbid things like car accidents and diseases. too curious


----------



## leonardess

If I hold a book or other printed matter upside down, I can read it just fine. I can also write backwards cursive. sorry, that's two.


----------



## riceboy247

leonardess said:


> If I hold a book or other printed matter upside down, I can read it just fine. I can also write backwards cursive. sorry, that's two.


Holy **** you can do that? Your cool 

Well I play drums and guitar and I'm asian, and I have a justin bieber haircut  And no one can judge me for it >< Iono if it is interesting but I don't know anything else about myself other than that.


----------



## leonardess

if you play an instrument, that trumps my reading thing.


----------



## MetalRacer

I play drums as well. I also know some guitar.


----------



## Socialanxiety11

I can do a split.


----------



## mut

i have nothing


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

just managed to do 27 triceps dips (with no weight attached)


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*Your smilies*

I love that! I lite a candle. Thank you for having that there 



Neptunus said:


> I could teach human anatomy.


----------



## layitontheline

I look out the peephole every single time I leave the house.


----------



## jon 29 uk

Im like languages, English punctuation, handwriting,and learning correct pronunciation/spelling. Not that i am any good at them, but still.


----------



## JGreenwood

The only thing that I can accomplish perfectly everytime is failing.


----------



## betweensilence

Im quite a technology geek for a girl


----------



## mud

I think the Ebola virus is really beautiful. Deadly, but beautiful.
<--


----------



## katiebird

I love to crochet


----------



## Jinxx

I didn't learn how to tie my own shoes until I was 12 years old. 
I've only been tying my own shoes for 4 years.


----------



## Wildman

I have SA, but for some reason I can do any sort of public speaking/presentation pretty well. I get very nervous beforehand, but once I actually start something weird happens and I'm immediately "in the zone," speaking clearly and rarely slipping up. It's a very strange feeling, like I'm just spectating myself or watching someone else talk for me without having to do anything.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

mud said:


> I think the Ebola virus is really beautiful. Deadly, but beautiful.
> <--


Is that the virus in your avatar ? :um


----------



## kikiwi

Im different, and that just makes me feel cool


----------



## Shyl3utterfly

I have been able to sing extremely well since the age of 7. My music teacher discovered me and from then on it was tons of professional music lessons.


----------



## Camelleone

I understand 3 language.. I learn at younger age because I have lot of spare time  and I think I could do business, so many years pass by and I still don't do business


----------



## dontdreamitbeit

I can recite the alphabet backwards. Not that interesting but it was on the top of my head


----------



## mud

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Is that the virus in your avatar ? :um


Yes, that's it.


----------



## Catnap

My color perception is slightly different in my left eye than in my right eye. In the left, colors look darker and richer and in the right, they seem paler and less saturated. I'm not sure why this is.


----------



## Revenwyn

I have Asperger's syndrome, and one of the traits of the disorder is becoming obsessed with a certain subject or object. I used to be obsessed with The Lord of the Rings. I've read the book 97 times (I'm working on #98 after about a 4 year break,) have the Sword of Eowyn on my wall, six movie posters, five action figures, several bookmarks, and most of J.R.R. Tolkien's other writings. 

My newest obsession is Harry Potter. I wasn't allowed to read the books when I was living with my family. So I started them in July and have read them all 3 times since then. 

Oh yes, and I'm a Gryffindor.


----------



## Dying note

I love the wear different head scarves. And I wear my hair usually in a fanned out sort of bun when it's not covered up.


----------



## gilt

I have a limited sense of smell. Popcorn butter & coffee pretty much sums it up.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## Laain

I want to be a vet and a graphic designer and other things as well.


----------



## leonardess

gilt said:


> I have a limited sense of smell. Popcorn butter & coffee pretty much sums it up.


freak.


----------



## laura024

I'm freakishly in love with psychology. I don't know how interesting that is, LOL.


----------



## trendyfool

^ it is interesting. 

Likewise, I am in love with anthropology, based on the tiny bit I have learned about it.


----------



## meganmila

laura024 said:


> I'm freakishly in love with psychology. I don't know how interesting that is, LOL.


Me too. I love learning about Mental Illness and how the mind works...and observe people.


----------



## laura024

meganmila said:


> Me too. I love learning about Mental Illness and how the mind works...and observe people.


Yay


----------



## josh23

meganmila said:


> Me too. I love learning about Mental Illness and how the mind works...and observe people.


Me also.

Now for my fact: I am the most hopeless human being on this planet.


----------



## kennyc

It depresses me that I can't think of anything.


----------



## Lensa

trendyfool said:


> ^ it is interesting.
> 
> Likewise, I am in love with anthropology, based on the tiny bit I have learned about it.


ditto.


----------



## Huk phin

My dream is to make movies.


----------



## foe

I don't have a birth certificate. 8)


----------



## Revenwyn

I am dissociative and have a couple of alters who are married.


----------



## Trmick

I have a identical twin...Sometimes we talk and try to figure out which one is more jacked-up than the other


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

I coined the phrase "Pardon my French"

Steven Hawking actually stole his theories on black holes from me.

I jump out of airplanes without parachutes and land on my feet without a scratch at all.

I was taught kung fu from Bruce Lee and have kicked Chuck Noris's *** several times

The secret identities of Batman, Spiderman, and Super Man is actually me.

I wrote, directed, shot, and stared in the original star wars trilogy. I played all the characters, including Princess Leia.

The Godfather is actually a true story based on my life.


----------



## Luka92

I learned to read at the age of 3, but I never learned how to ride a bike.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

I'm adopted, wait that's not really interesting is it?


----------



## Rossy

Very high willpower.


----------



## LeftyFretz

Got 70+ hours at the controls of an airplane, around half solo. Haven't flown in 2 years though.


----------



## soulfulgirl

I learned how to ride a motorcycle this year at age 45. :clap And bought myself a Harley Davidson. BIG FEAR breaker...I'm sure some people think I'm going through a mid-life crisis...I want to get a sign to put on the back that says.."Midlife Crisis...So what..it makes me HAPPY." What a fear breaker the first time I rode it out the driveway...my leg was shaking so bad..wondering what others would think of this 45 year old..but there are times I say "F_ It" and have to learn not to care what others think...


----------



## meganmila

DazdNConfuzd said:


> I'm adopted, wait that's not really interesting is it?


I think it's interesting


----------



## LeftyFretz

soulfulgirl said:


> I learned how to ride a motorcycle this year at age 45. :clap And bought myself a Harley Davidson. BIG FEAR breaker...I'm sure some people think I'm going through a mid-life crisis...I want to get a sign to put on the back that says.."Midlife Crisis...So what..it makes me HAPPY." What a fear breaker the first time I rode it out the driveway...my leg was shaking so bad..wondering what others would think of this 45 year old..but there are times I say "F_ It" and have to learn not to care what others think...


Haha if you end up getting that sign, post a pic!


----------



## Blawnka

I can throw very hard.. and I have great hand-eye co ordination, too bad I don't put it to use..waste it on video games


----------



## Mr Mug

I have mediocre bass playing skill.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

meganmila said:


> I think it's interesting


Thanks


----------



## KiwiGirl

I don't really have any interesting facts other than I have a caring nature and will always help someone out in need no matter what


----------



## soulfulgirl

LeftyFretz said:


> Haha if you end up getting that sign, post a pic!


I definately WILL!! :yes


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*I can hyper-extend my knees.....<you asked, lol.*


----------



## TheGooseInterpreter

I'm great with money and finances, 18 and drive a 350Z


----------



## merryk

five colleges/universities
zero school debt
zero degree
:um


----------



## KiwiGirl

I can make people laugh.


----------



## alte

I loved to read non fiction as a child. Before computers, Internet and Wikipedia, encyclopedias came as physical books. The world book, Tell me why and Childcraft collections were my favorite. My parents bought all these for my brother and me. I would impress my friends with random tid bits of information I learned from these books. I still have these books, which are 15 to 20 years old, in nearly perfect condition back home. One of the first things I will do, when I visit my home country where I haven't been in 11 years, will be to spend an afternoon reading these books.


----------



## kitkatstar1

I can't make decisions or boiled eggs.


----------



## LainToWired

I am a witch.


----------



## Dying note

I wake up at 5:15 five days a week even though I don't have a job or any special place to be.


----------



## catalinahx

In 1st grade I had the reading level of an 8th grader.


----------



## GuyMontag

I have a small collection of different pop cans & bottles.


----------



## JGreenwood

Interesting fact: there is absolutely nothing interesting about me.

I'm a waste of skin and a perpetual drain on society. Existence would be better off without me.


----------



## Mr Blues

I'm related to a famous sportsman.


----------



## stig6

catalinahx said:


> In 1st grade I had the reading level of an 8th grader.


Catalinahx, I just replied to another thread, hope you don't think I'm being a creepy stalker hehe! I was very similar with my reading level too!  I loved Lord of the Rings and such at 9-10. Don't remember what I liked prior to that, but I was very good at reading and spelling since I started school.

My interesting fact: my eyes are different colours; one blue, one hazel :blank


----------



## miela

I play the ukulele.


----------



## Dying note

I associate a lot of the music I listen to with colors.


----------



## azure5

I performed on the turf of Giant's Stadium.


----------



## Cassabell

im blind in one eye


----------



## catalinahx

stig6 said:


> Catalinahx, I just replied to another thread, hope you don't think I'm being a creepy stalker hehe! I was very similar with my reading level too!  I loved Lord of the Rings and such at 9-10. Don't remember what I liked prior to that, but I was very good at reading and spelling since I started school.
> 
> My interesting fact: my eyes are different colours; one blue, one hazel :blank


You aren't a creepy stalker, I think it's nice.  Yay for book lovers!


----------



## wnt2chng

itisgoingtobefine said:


> I have low self esteem I put myself down a lot.


 This would be my interesting fact as well.


----------



## WTFAust

My mum was going to see my grandfather being buried when he died.
But she couldn't. Why?
Because she was *giving birth to me.
So pretty much, my birth marks his death. *How interesting is that?


----------



## wootmehver

I was once trapped in the basement of the Hotel McAlpin in NYC and after I was "rescued" (a guy simply unlocked a door to let me out) I was told by the manager that I could have died down there. Doubt it.


----------



## Opacus

wolfsaber said:


> When I was a child, I used to like to EAT crayons.


same here :yes


----------



## Ashley1990

I m very funny n naughty..m a drama queen


----------



## Toad Licker

I have great taste in music. :boogie


----------



## JasmineElizabethR

I love animals!

JasmineElizabethR
http://elizabethp-mylife.blogspot.com/


----------



## mezzoforte

I'm afraid of caterpillars lol...


----------



## Neutrino

Toad Licker said:


> I have great taste in music. :boogie


Very true.

Umm... I sleep a lot.


----------



## Lasair

I just washed my hair with my homemade conditioner


----------



## Eski

I slept with a relative of john terry when i was 17.


----------



## Retronia

In HS I was the best one from my class in German, English & History.
I also love to draw anime/manga.


----------



## Globe_Trekker

I'm friends with a bird named Speedy (please don't laugh )


----------



## SunFlower2011

*Hmmm....*

Hmmmmm....I've never gained more than 5 pounds since I finished high school, maintaining the about the same weight for almost almost 7 years.

Another one...I love watching The Looney Tunes.


----------



## Jinxx

I didn't really start talking until I was 3 years old.


----------



## Ashley1990

m a dress designer since 13 years of age..i have made money since i was young...


----------



## Estival

When I was 10 two of my drawings were published as full page illustrations in a children's book written and sold in support of putting collars on cats. :?


----------



## mrbojangles

I was the lead in several school plays when I was a kid. It's weird to think I ever had the courage to do that. I would never even consider doing something like that again.


----------



## SweetNSour82

DontDoSadness said:


> It's kind of hard to explain. Basically I can bend either of my hands down enough for my fingers to touch the inside of my wrist. I don't know how common it is but I don't know anyone who can do it.


I can too


----------



## mezzoforte

I get jealous easily


----------



## Neptunus

In 8th grade, I was sponsored by my town's women's group to attend a summer camp specializing in environmental conservation. Yep, pretty weird.


----------



## DontDoSadness

SweetNSour82 said:


> I can too


Cool, I never knew of anyone else who can do it  .


----------



## M Gunner

Witty, intelligent


----------



## Lmatic3030

I have never had a birthday party


----------



## gusstaf

I can do the splits on both sides


----------



## Bots

I hate typing, i prefer writing.


----------



## baseballdude

I'm going on a missions trip to Finland in May.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I've never been stung by a bee


----------



## user12345

Once I went to Thailand and cuddled up with a tiger.


----------



## user12345

Estival said:


> When I was 10 two of my drawings were published as full page illustrations in a children's book written and sold in support of putting collars on cats. :?


That's so awesome!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

R91 said:


> Once I went to Thailand and cuddled up with a tiger.


Awesome, I got to pet a baby alligator/crocodile once and hold a Madagascar hissing cockroach in my hand


----------



## user12345

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Awesome, I got to pet a baby alligator/crocodile once and hold a Madagascar hissing cockroach in my hand


I think petting a crocodile should be next on my to-do list


----------



## Shadow2009

I can wiggle my ears.


----------



## kosherpiggy

I was in the national geography bee at my middle school in eighth grade cuz my social studies teacher chose me to join cuz she thought I was really good. I was really shocked cuz I never really did anything like that before. I didn't win though


----------



## WhoDey85

I can do Donald Duck's voice pretty good!

Cracks up my niece and nephews everytime.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i'm naturally hyper :]


----------



## Gorillaz

I have a memory that makes an elephant seem forgetful.


----------



## snowyowl

My ethnic background is what I like to call Europe-in-a-blender. I'm 1/4 German, 1/4 Scottish, 1/4 English and 1/4 unidentifiable UK mish-mash, and there may also be some Dutch in there somewhere...


----------



## Bunbury

Uh, I had dinner with one of the artists who worked on The Matrix? And no, not that kind of dinner.


----------



## nbtac41

i can make a city out of scale models,like my avatar. i made them during the worst depression i had..it really distracted me from pre-occupied thoughts..help increase my already-low self-esteem..


----------



## DubnRun

I swear im the fastest finger-tapper ever known to man.


----------



## LittleSister

I have one green eye and one blue.


----------



## kosherpiggy

I think I have a pretty photographic memory.


----------



## Lasair

Shadow2009 said:


> I can wiggle my ears.


Me too :boogie:boogie


----------



## HarryStanluv25

I have never smoked a cigarette, drank alcohol, or tried any drugs. I am one of the extremely rare people in the world who will never do any of them because I know they are harmful. I don't know if that's interesting but it's worth posting for me


----------



## Lasair

HarryStanluv25 said:


> I have never smoked a cigarette, drank alcohol, or tried any drugs. I am one of the extremely rare people in the world who will never do any of them because I know they are harmful. I don't know if that's interesting but it's worth posting for me


Go you - I do drink a little - you rock because of that!


----------



## kosherpiggy

I've never smoked weed and not cuz I don't want to, but because I've never even seen weed.


----------



## confused2012

I can clean my room in under 60 seconds.


----------



## Barette

I suppose there's not much interesting about me... hmmm... I can pat my head and rub my stomach at the same time, ha.


----------



## iChoseThisName

HarryStanluv25 said:


> I have never smoked a cigarette, drank alcohol, or tried any drugs. I am one of the extremely rare people in the world who will never do any of them because I know they are harmful. I don't know if that's interesting but it's worth posting for me


Thats cool, I no longer drink/smoke anything either. Good on you for never being tempted though.


----------



## northstar1991

I enjoy lifting weights.


----------



## littlemisshy

I can make a salad within 5 minutes flat. (salad includes 10 different vegies and feeds a family of 5)


----------



## HarryStanluv25

I am only 4' 9 1/2" tall. And proud.


----------



## ILuvAnnPerkins

I passed a basketball to LeBron James once


----------



## Neutrino

littlemisshy said:


> I can make a salad within 5 minutes flat. (salad includes 10 different vegies and feeds a family of 5)


Do you cut up all these veggies within 5 minutes? That's very impressive!


----------



## HarryStanluv25

I collect fun socks. I have 30+ pairs, each one cool in their own way. Stars, polka dots, kitties... and not one pair is a normal white pair lol I need white socks XD


----------



## Jose Luviano

Im a pretty decent skateboarder


----------



## littlemisshy

Neutrino said:


> Do you cut up all these veggies within 5 minutes? That's very impressive!


I do - Thankyou for the compliment


----------



## peril

littlemisshy said:


> I do - Thankyou for the compliment


And wash and peel them as well? Wow, you're truly amazing! :clap Takes me 30 mins...sometimes more to do that.


----------



## Mithun

If am organized I will be a real danger baby


----------



## sansd

I've taken classes in eight different foreign languages (although I can only sort of speak one of them, have forgotten most of the others, and one was not modern).


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I recieved an orange belt in Shin Ken Goshin Jitsu Ryu when I was 9 years old.

Better watch out Chuck Norris!


----------



## Citrine

I can bend my finger all the way back.....this actually passed as a talent for those talent shows they made us do in kindergarten.


----------



## Nekomata

My main dream is to work in the Cairo museum in Egypt *drools* wont ever happen though...


----------



## Revenwyn

I look white although I'm actually more than half Native American. My Cherokee genes show up in my bone structure more than anything else.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I have one aunt and 2 uncles who are millionaires!


----------



## Slytherclaw

I'm a good singer and a decent actress. I seriously thought I was going to end up on Broadway for a while, before life decided to take me in other, more practical directions. :b (and it also reminded me how damn hard that would actually be)


----------



## Jr189

I can film/edit skateboarding videos and enjoy doing so!


----------



## laura024

I can make my SA lessen significantly while in a professional role (i.e. counselor, course assistant)


----------



## nonesovile

I like to swing clothes hangers when listening to music :blank


----------



## SartoriTaurus

I've been watching Bond films ever since I was seven. Once my teacher had to call my parents because I wouldn't stop talking about them in class.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i am super lazy


----------



## Revenwyn

Slytherclaw said:


> I'm a good singer and a decent actress. I seriously thought I was going to end up on Broadway for a while, before life decided to take me in other, more practical directions. :b (and it also reminded me how damn hard that would actually be)


I identify with this. Oh but in my case life decided to take me in other directions because I turned out to be ugly.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP

ummm :idea.. I have a 4.0 GPA so far..


----------



## Tibble

I'm random


----------



## Tibble

Your dreaming WAKE UP said:


> ummm :idea.. I have a 4.0 GPA so far..


 Wow impressive.:yay


----------



## Lasair

My class mates compare me to Mother Theresa and Florence Nightingale


----------



## Melinda

I don't use a clothes dryer. I hang-dry all my clothes, all the time.


----------



## gabby8392

I eat mostly vegetarian foods, which I just started doing a few months ago.
Also, I want to learn to play the guitar.


----------



## littlemisshy

peril said:


> And wash and peel them as well? Wow, you're truly amazing! :clap Takes me 30 mins...sometimes more to do that.


 well not peel, just wash them Thankyou


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I know the words to most of the Power Rangers theme songs.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

I've had at least three people compare my sense of humour to Ben Stiller's.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

My head is like an iPod on shuffle. There is always a song playing in my head 24/7(except when I'm sleeping of course)


----------



## BlazingLazer

In 24 days I will have lasted longer in life than Kurt Cobain.


----------



## Sean89

I was highly intelligent as a kid. I don't remember it, obviously, but my parents told me that when I was 4 or 5, I could get past childproof locks and medicine caps with ease. Even my grandfather couldn't lol. I also had a knack for solving puzzles. And I could read and do mental math at a level much higher than almost anyone else in grade school. Alas, I was a big fish in a little pond. College is a goddamn ocean.


----------



## calmdown

i can speak 27 languages... haha cant really but that would be well impressive.


----------



## identitycrisis

I can ride my bike with no handlebars.

No handlebars.


----------



## brothersport

I have had several articles published in a local New York newspaper. I play the clarient.


----------



## Boring Loser

You know those round containers that olay comes in? I always keep and save those even though i end up never using them for anything.


----------



## jtb3485

17th century Welsh poet Henry Vaughan is a distant relative of mine.


----------



## Marty 82

I hand feed my now 18 year old cat when she was only about 3 weeks old...


----------



## JenN2791

I'll be starting up my own news blog very soon


----------



## millyxox

I love reading rage comics & I can relate to socially awkward penguin & to anxiety cat.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## HarryStanluv25

I have a small birthmark on my left heel.


----------



## motherof3

I don't like shrimp, but everyone tells me I make it taste awesome


----------



## Lasair

I can touch my nose to my tongue and wiggle my ears


----------



## Rossy

Unbreakable willpower.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I can do a backbend standing.


----------



## BellasLullaby

I can sing!


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I managed to get into the greenroom after a prodigy concert back in 2009..


----------



## blu xo

I can undulate my abdomen. lol


----------



## tronjheim

When I was a kindergartener, I was already knowledgeable in earth science stuff. Stuff even adults didn't know about. Stuff that I never got to use in my entire school life...


----------



## AwkwardBlackDude

I'm very artistic, and love playing my instrument.


----------



## el flaco

Me and my little bro share the exact same birthday.


----------



## vanishingpt

Despite knowing very good English, I like to watch movies with subtitles because I feel the script and how well-written the movie is, is just so. damn. important. LOL.


----------



## JadedJade

I have a vast and vivid imagination!


----------



## NoHeart

I'm natively Dutch but I think and talk in English more than I do in Dutch.

I hate the sound of my voice when I speak Dutch and I've been more interested in English for as long as I can remember.

Ideally I could move away from here to an English-speaking country and never have to utter this language ever again :lol


----------



## marcel177

im random/unpredictable


----------



## tronjheim

I used to collect seashells when I was in preschool and kindergarten. They're just so fascinating!


----------



## tronjheim

Watching documentaries on the universe, general physics, and earth science makes me happy.


----------



## ThatChickWithTheGlasses

I love making short animations and one of them got a screenshot and was featured on Pewdiepie's videos XD


----------



## Sourgirl25

CynicalOptimist said:


> ^ LOL. :lol Cool talent! Wasn't sure it was actually possible.
> 
> As for me... I can make food disappear pretty fast if I'm hungry enough. :rofl LOL. No, but seriously...ummm...I guess I'm a decent actor. I've done well with it since I was a child.


Your avatar is gorgeous


----------



## Noca

I can identity and name 90% of the cars and trucks on the road today, most with simply looking at their tail lights and get it down to within a year or two of the model.


----------



## matthewebbert

My friendly Nature which helps me to build good bonding with people..


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I can make just about anything when it comes to metal working.


----------



## Freiya

took 2 years of Japanese so far at uni. Far from fluent but if I go there I will not be completely lost haha


----------



## SaneCatLady

Not to toot my own horn here, but I am pretty good at kickball.. haha


----------



## rayeo

Noca said:


> I can identity and name 90% of the cars and trucks on the road today, most with simply looking at their tail lights and get it down to within a year or two of the model.


Wow, nice! I wish I could do that. If I knew how I'd probably be all...'Yeah, I know..I'm so cool. You wish you could do that too.' 

I am good at web designing and building a website up from scrap.


----------



## WillCedar

In every baby picture I've seen of myself, I'm grabbing onto something for dear life and my eyes are bulging out like I just saw a ghost, which leads me to believe I was born with SA.. I've had it for as long as I can remember.


----------



## tronjheim

My social anxiety becomes non-existent when I'm with people I like.


----------



## Diegoo

I always walk in the middle of the road, footpaths do not appeal to me. If I disappear of this forum, it's probably because I got hit by a car.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

I experience deja vu way too often, and sometime a dream comes first. 
Also I kick butt in smash bros for N64.


----------



## Great White

I once shore 77 sheep in one hour.

It is almost a record for an Australian.


----------



## HappyFriday

I like mixing fizzy drinks.


----------

